# Does anyone own the DeWalt dwp611pk combo pack?



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

I just ordered the DeWalt palm router in a combo pack. I don't believe it comes with the wing screws to hold the edge guide to the plunge base, so I will have to order them. I was just wondering if anyone knows if they are the same size as the ones on the full size routers, the dw618?


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, since no one else knew, I will reply to my own thread. I have received the router, and have since ordered and received the wing screws to attach an edge guide with. The wing screws are indeed the same size on both the compact and full sized routers. I also ordered the tension springs for each screw as well since they are sold separately. I even ordered a spring for the wing screw on the depth gauge (dwp611 did not come with it like the dw618 did). These parts, and others, are all available through servicenet.dewalt.com.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Pretty sure you will love the 611, I sure love mine. :laugh2:


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I have two of them. I had one mounted to my Samson 510 CNC table, but I have since upgraded to a Bosch 2.25 HP router for more beefy routing functions.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

I am absolutely sure I will love it. I ordered mine specifically for the plunge base use to make signs with. I wanted a light weight router with plenty of power, with dust collection, and with LED lights to better see with. I can't think of another router out there now that would fit my needs better than this one will. I have yet to get to use it since we recently moved to a new home and everything is still upside down but I can tell when I pick it up just how nice it will be. I am also really interested in getting a set of PC style guide bushings for it so I don't have to use the Milescraft base, and also I really want to try it on a dovetail jig, too.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I got the 611 specifically for sign making.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

I have the UK version of this router, pretty much anyone who has a quick go with it wants one.

I originally just bought the fixed base but have only just bought the plunge kit, its a nice size and power.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I love this router, esp the plunge base. If I could only own one router this might be the one. It's so versatile. My only complaint is that I don't like the one wrench/button lock system for changing bits. I wish they'd go with two wrenches, much easier to change bits without taking the whole thing apart.

Not that I'm lazy, it's just that if it's attached to a jig, I hate to take it off and then have to reset everything.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

There may not be room enough with the motor inside the base to get two wrenches in and still have room to move them, but the way the spindle is made, you can put two wrenches on instead of using the button. The larger DW618 is made this way also, and since I have two of these, I have two wrenches also, and I do use both when changing the bits in those. However, I find it easier to use the push button lock and just use one wrench on the DW611, but I always remove the motor for changing bits anyway, even on the larger routers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, do the offset handles bother you? That was something I did not care for on the 611. A nice little router.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have that combo and a much older DW 610. The 610 only came with the 2 wrenches, no lock button, and I like changing bits on it the best of all my routers. Different strokes.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

```

```



Mike said:


> Duane, do the offset handles bother you? That was something I did not care for on the 611. A nice little router.


It doesn't cause me any problems, and in use I can't even feel it. I can see that the base sets slightly rotated on the work surface because of it, though. I hold the offset handles like a car steering wheel and it causes the router to turn just a bit. I have a bit of a hangup on it because of how it looks, but that's all. The bit doing the work doesn't know the difference. However, if the handles were on the same axis, and the dust collection was BETTER, this router would have no equal. Truthfully, in its class, it probably has no equal the way it is now. As for the dust collection, I wish it was a bit better (on all the DeWalt routers). I don't think the opening through the column is quite wide enough.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I have that combo and a much older DW 610. The 610 only came with the 2 wrenches, no lock button, and I like changing bits on it the best of all my routers. Different strokes.


Since I have two of the DW618's, I use both wrenches they came with to change bits on them. They have the spindle lock but I've found I enjoy using the dual wrenches instead. On the DW611, the overall shape and size makes using the spindle lock very easy and nice.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Uhm Duane, meet the Bosch Colt in the plunge base. Did you see our small router comparison testing?


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Mike said:


> Uhm Duane, meet the Bosch Colt in the plunge base. Did you see our small router comparison testing?


One thing I do like the idea of that the Bosch has avalible is the angled base that can be tilted to different angles.
Its the kind of thing that won't be used nine times out of ten but when its needed it would be great.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Mike, I saw that once awhile back. The only thing I remember of it now is you saying you didn't care for the DeWalt because of the handle arrangement. I'd like to find it again and reread it. 

I checked out the Bosch and DeWalt here locally, fixed base only, no combo was available without ordering. The depth adjustment on the Bosch looked like a bit of wear would ruin it, and the display already was, so I went with DeWalt due to the simplicity of the depth control. At the time I didn't think dust collection wouldn't be equal, and I never got to see the plunge base for the Bosch. After I bought my first DW618, I think I just got Yellow Fever and never recovered, so the DW611 had a slight edge just due to how well made I thought its big brother was. They have a lot of similarities. I guess it will be alright. I have other power tools that throw dust, but not like a router. These DeWalts throw dust WITH a vac hooked up about like a circular saw with nothing. I have noticed that the direction I push the tool in does make a difference though. If I move it so the bit cuts and throws the debris into the vac port it works better, and I use it from behind that way so whatever escapes doesn't cover me. But occasionally I will need to move it back the opposite way and then it is worse. Especially if it is an open ended dado or groove. The groove provides a channel for debris escape and the router just shoots it down that channel and out the end. Maybe I just haven't learned the nuances of these yellow routers yet on how to make the best uses of them, but I still think that dust collection port needs to be larger.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Since I have two of the DW618's, I use both wrenches they came with to change bits on them. They have the spindle lock but I've found I enjoy using the dual wrenches instead. On the DW611, the overall shape and size makes using the spindle lock very easy and nice.


I agree that they put the 611's lock button in a good spot that makes it easy to use. I have 2 big Hitachi plunges that use a spring loaded plate on the bottoms that lock the shaft and I find them very awkward to use.

Mike the members that have compared the Colt to the 611 have said that the Colt is not in the same class. The 611 is slightly larger and is more powerful by about 30% I think. I think that every one who has been able to make the hands on comparisons have favored the 611. I had to use mine the other day by gripping the barrel like you would the Colt and I could do that but you can also grab it by the handles if you want. It just seems to always fit the situation and is very comfortable to use.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

demographic said:


> One thing I do like the idea of that the Bosch has avalible is the angled base that can be tilted to different angles.
> Its the kind of thing that won't be used nine times out of ten but when its needed it would be great.


that it is...
the offset base saves the day every so often too...


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I've got both the Bosch Colt with tilting base and the Dewalt 611 with plunge and standard bases. It's been rare but when I needed it that tilting base on the Colt was the perfect solution. You can't plunge with it, meaning you have to loosen the motor from the base to lower while running it for progressive cuts. The light on the Dewalt is very nice when doing detail work where you really need to see the lines you are cutting between or to. I've used them both in CNCs as well, and the little extra power of the 611 is useful there. 

I doubt you'll regret getting the Dewalt. I like mine, and will be installing it in the X-carve CNC I've got coming.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> the offset base saves the day every so often too...


Aye but I'm pretty sure I could knock a fairly passable offset base up given a sheet of perspex/phenolic/whatever and a free dinnertime but I'd find it a lot more involved making up an angled tilting base.

I'm not sure if the Bosch has this ability but the De-Walt has an 8mm collet option, I've not got one _yet_ but that takes it to being a far more industrial machine than a quarter inch collet machine.

Its not that much of an increase in diameter but I bet its a considerable increase in cutter rigidity.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have the DW611 combo pkg, got it primarily for sign carving and put the sub-base from Dave's Signs on the fixed base & the Dewalt dust collection adapter and love it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, here is the link to the small router comparison: http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/38451-small-routers-comparison.html#post309927

Charles, I agree that the 611 has more power and the Trend T4 more still. As I mentioned in the comparison they all worked well and members should be happy with any of them.

Why I prefer the Colt: It is the most compact of the small routers and the grip is very comfortable for one handed use. It lets you get closer into corners or tight spots than the other small routers. The plunge base had the most stability of the models tested, as you can see in the photo it is similar in size and handling to the 1617 or MR23. Bosch quality. These are my reasons for choosing the Colt. Everyone views things differently and should use what they are most comfortable with.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

demographic said:


> *Aye but I'm pretty sure I could knock a fairly passable offset base up given a sheet of perspex/phenolic*/whatever and a free dinnertime but I'd find it a lot more involved making up an angled tilting base.
> 
> I'm not sure if the* Bosch has this ability but the De-Walt has an 8mm collet option*,


here's what they look like.... good luck...
and Bosch has the 8mm collet covered...
3607000645 8mm Collet Chuck | Bosch Power Tools


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> here's what they look like.... good luck...
> and Bosch has the 8mm collet covered...
> 3607000645 8mm Collet Chuck | Bosch Power Tools


Ahh, right.
I'd not seen those till now. Yeah that might take longer than a dinnertime to knock up:wink:


----------

